
Busting the Myth of the World’s Hottest Electric Car Market - olivermarks
https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Busting-The-Myth-Of-The-Worlds-Hottest-Electric-Car-Market.html
======
airstrike
IMHO the most interesting part of this is that Norway is so rich and can
therefore afford massive EV subsidies precisely due to their oil reserves.

